
Florida airport to require all international passengers to submit to a face scan - lando2319
https://apnews.com/amp/eade4e6efbf442328b0e1eefabd98f05
======
reacharavindh
Aren't all major airports (Port of Entry) scanning faces of International
passengers at the immigration check?

I had to pass through a visa check the first time entered the US in 2011, and
they had a tiny webcam like thing that took a picture.. what is new to report
now?

~~~
joezydeco
Looks like the new part is scanning the faces of _departing_ passengers, even
US citizens.

In reality it's not that big of a change, since you needed to enter all of
your passport information with DHS before departing. You either did it online
ahead of time with the airline, or the agent does it at check-in.

